# Plague Lords



## Legiomortis (Jun 11, 2011)

Ok so just returned to the game after an 8yr break and really feeling the bug, and after a long while deciding on which army to start on I eventually went to my good old favourite pestilent fetid lumbering rot spewers (My devotion to papa Nurgle is strong)

So last week I purchased myself a finecast squad of plaguemarines, a finecast Daemon Prince (nurgle version) a rhino and some imp armour kit (for the dozer blade)
So take into consideration ive not done a spot of modelling in nearly a decade so had to rely on both memory and a little help from google (and this place) for tips.

Ive also ordered a Defiler which I plan to file off all the chaos-y bits (spikes, iconography etc) and do some good ol' conversion, then theres my beautiful nurgle dread model from forgeworld in the post, so there will be a fair few updates as time goes on.

For now though I will start with my WIP's

First up the Rhino (apologies for the detail this is from my HTC, my digital camera has been -borrowed- by the wife)

_Handpainted the dozerblade with an iron warriors style marking which will be rusted up once the green stuff sets._









_Although i'd painted it up first I wanted more green stuff to signify the level of decay, the rust is just drybrushed brown over glued sand, easy to do, the green stuff will be painted and washed to match the lighter gretchen green of the stuff I did earlier in the week_









_The barrel split open with the rot spilling out is something im happy with, just a nice simple application of the cutter and some green stuff_









_Just another view of the rot and blade, the tumors making the nurgle symbol should look good once painted._









So this is just the start of my pestilent force and im loving modelling again although im rusty as hell.
Stay tuned for more updates, getting close to finishing my Daemon Prince atm.

_Any and all criticism welcome, I welcome it as it all helps to shape my experience again._


----------



## Icraig33 (Jun 11, 2011)

Dude... That looks sick! Father nurgle would've probably blessed you with demonhood (or spawndom, if you prefer being a midless lump of flesh) for making this! Keep up the awesome work!


----------



## Drannith (Sep 18, 2010)

Looking sweet, have some rep.

With the rust make sure to add in a bit of orange and reds to make it look more rusty but the sand idea is great. I am not sure how decayed you want it to look but some paint chipping on some of the corners could go a long way.


----------



## Legiomortis (Jun 11, 2011)

Cheers mate, well even though its getting late I am on the last stages of finishing my Daemon Prince (highlights and stand/base to go) so thought i'd pop a few pics of him here too.

First up had to use the spare room as lighting in my games room is too dim so excuse the pale background.

Paint wise he is sitting on a base of the following
- Knarloc green with brown drybrushing and mud/flesh wash mix for the base armour, the nurgle symbols are gretch green. 
- Fleshwise is base of bleached bone working up to rotting flesh with washes of lev purp and ogryn flesh mixed inbetween to bring the deeper layers out.
- Pustules are red gore but may change to a scorp green or yellow, not sure.
- Bone is the same as flesh but with less washes and rotting flesh layers. 
- Metal parts are a mix of gunmetal and tin bitz


































_lastly here are my WIP plague marine squads, still a way off completion








Why I have not modelled for 8 years is beyond me, I know this lot isnt up to standards but its just cathartic and fun untill I get into the swing of it again.

(Pics will also be better once the wife returns my digi camera)_


----------



## Salio (Mar 29, 2009)

Its always nice to see some more nurgle around here! I'm liking the rhino so far, with the sort of frothy looking pus on it. Im excited to see that finished! Good work so far, can't wait to see more!


----------



## Drannith (Sep 18, 2010)

Great looking Nurgle Prince and Marines.

Personally I would add a bit of a yellow going to off white top on the blisters of the Prince to make them look engorged and about to pop... hope that makes sense... Blending the red to yellow to off white seems like something you could do easily.


----------



## Legiomortis (Jun 11, 2011)

Drannith said:


> Great looking Nurgle Prince and Marines.
> 
> Personally I would add a bit of a yellow going to off white top on the blisters of the Prince to make them look engorged and about to pop... hope that makes sense... Blending the red to yellow to off white seems like something you could do easily.


Good idea on the blisters - will keep the theme and run it for the large nurgle marking tumors on the rhino too.
Will post more pics of the rhino soon, just running washes over the rot as we speak.


----------



## elmir (Apr 14, 2011)

Awesome restart of the hobby! The eye on the demonprince is really well done and gives it a ton of character. The tank with the rot barrel and the good GS work is a sight to behold as well. One thing I would add to it though, is some damage to the dozer blade. It looks a little to "clean" compared to the battledamage and mud aplied around the tanks. Some minor additions like ruststreaks around the rivets and the same types of mud as the rest of the tank should do the trick. 

Have some +rep for an awesome start!


----------



## Legiomortis (Jun 11, 2011)

elmir said:


> Awesome restart of the hobby! The eye on the demonprince is really well done and gives it a ton of character. The tank with the rot barrel and the good GS work is a sight to behold as well. One thing I would add to it though, is some damage to the dozer blade. It looks a little to "clean" compared to the battledamage and mud aplied around the tanks. Some minor additions like ruststreaks around the rivets and the same types of mud as the rest of the tank should do the trick.
> 
> Have some +rep for an awesome start!


Agreed the blade will get some good weathering, but need to paint the rot first before drybrushing some weathered effects high up and then adding my sand/brown paint to the lower parts to match the rest of the vehicle. Im always a little wary of applying actual scarred damage, I did ok with the rot barrel but any helpful tips as to creat some nice scoring or chips would be cool.
A side question though with this scheme and the browns etc what would be the best way to apply some highlights for chipped metal around the tank?

(p.s cheers for the feedback, much appreciated)


----------



## Disciple_of_Ezekiel (May 23, 2010)

Dude, you have some great looking stuff so far, I'm sure when you get your camera back the pics will be much better. Ive always been a fan of Nurgle since they were my first 40k army, 14 years ago...sheesh.

As for the chipped metal look, you could try some black edging followed up with some boltgun metal in the middle of the black. Or you could even use a graphite pencil on the edges.

Regards,
DoE


----------



## elmir (Apr 14, 2011)

Legiomortis said:


> A side question though with this scheme and the browns etc what would be the best way to apply some highlights for chipped metal around the tank?
> 
> (p.s cheers for the feedback, much appreciated)


Personally, I prefer this technique for small, and subtle chipping:





 
That guy has some of the best tutorials on the net if you ask me. It's worth watching more of his stuff.


----------



## Dave T Hobbit (Dec 3, 2009)

Very good work.

I especially like the leaking barrel.


----------



## Legiomortis (Jun 11, 2011)

Liked the tip on chipped painting, that guy has insanely steady hands, will consider some suggestions once the nurgles rot is finished up so I can touch up the rest of the rhino (no innuendo intended):wink:

So just got back from a great pub lunch and film with the wife and all set for an evening of painting, topped up the nurgles rot on the Rhino and added a base of Knarloc and Gretchen with a wash of Ogryn before I add the rotting flesh and highlight it.

Heres some pics while I wait for the wash to dry and watch an episode of Mythbusters.
_A couple of nurgle pustules to mark out *clean* areas_









_The face is from the chaos extra armour bits, normally found in the alcoves I placed it on the door and spread the skin with green stuff before blending in, colours used were layers of Tallarn between flesh washes and some purple to *bruise* the skin with some highlights on top_









_Dozer blade looks better but still waiting to be fully rusted up once the rot paint is done._









_Better shot of some of the rust effects again_









Once the rot has been painted I can rust up the blade then touch up areas such as highlighting, chipped effects and anywhere paint has been smudged or flicked.


----------



## Legiomortis (Jun 11, 2011)

Lost some pics due to a photobucket shuffle but should be restored now, updated rhino pics incoming too.


----------



## Legiomortis (Jun 11, 2011)

Rhino is done, only 2 more to go :shok: added one of my Plaguemarines into the shot, still finishing the squads too but aside from the base this one is done.

_Front side view showing the battered dozer blade, heavy rot and various pustules_









_Side view showing more rot spreading from the ruptured barrel and some poor sods flayed skin bolted to the door and succumbing to the rot._









_Rear door view with mark of nurgle in pustules_









_Slightly less rot on this side with the access hatch but a better view of the rust and icon of nurgle_









_Close up of the ruptured rot barrel_









_Nicer close up of the front complete with demoni growth out of the rot and rust/chipped dozer blade_









_Final close up of 3 of my first models in over 8 years _









Only started again on Monday so will take a little longer to get into the swing again, but enjoyed it so far and theres been some great help already from you guys.
Now only got 2 more Rhinos, 3 Plaguemarine squads, a big defiler conversion, Terminator squads converted to oblits, a Typhus model and maybe a Landraider 

Comments and criticism welcome guys, all helps in my progression.
Hope you enjoy.

_p.s the wife promised me my camera back so will be better shots next time_


----------



## Legiomortis (Jun 11, 2011)

A quick question, the dozer blade I got for the Rhino was from an IG accessory kit, is there a way to get the Vindicator style blade without the cannon hole or is it a case of buying a Vindicator pack and converting, im not fussed either way just seeing which is the most viable of the two.


----------



## Legiomortis (Jun 11, 2011)

Right its late (3.am) here so im posting my first Plaguemarine squad and a group shot, as I said before ive not got my digi camera back yet but untill then these shots will have to do, might get some better quality ones in the daytime tomorrow - or today - my brain is melting . . .

Anyway heres the pics























































As im cream crackered i'll write up the paint schemes etc after some shut eye, enjoy k:


----------



## WinZip (Oct 9, 2010)

Eveything looks good so far  I love the work you have done to the rhino and the daemon prince is superb. Keep up the good work and happy painting!


----------



## Azokazor (Jun 12, 2011)

Great job man, I'm sure you get it a lot. The work on the Rhino is superb-the barrel, the dozer blade, the pure Nurgly (I think I spelled that right) Goodness


----------



## Legiomortis (Jun 11, 2011)

Ok its safe to say the camera is screwed, seems my wife decided it needed a bath in a glass of wine :ireful2:

But on the plus side ive finally finished the Rhino, Daemon Prince and first squad of Plaguemarines (I know I said that yesterday but I needed to change a few things, reduce the amount of wash, highlight certain parts and bas up the models)

_A few shots of the 1st squad and Rhino all finished _

























_A nice contrasting night shot bringing out the creepiness of the units_

















_Better and crsiper shots of the Daemon Prince now finished in all his putrescence_


































Ok so now theyre done my next addition to this army (once it arrives from forgeworld) is my defiler for a full conversion and my Dreadnaught. 
Also in the meantime i'm working on a bike conversion for my local GW store comp - monthly brush challenge for one unit, will update more on that once the parts arrive for conversion, will be making a pre heresy jetbike now in the hands of my nurgle army, should be fun.:wink:


----------



## Midge913 (Oct 21, 2010)

Very nice work here man! That DP is wonderful and the nurgled up rhino is very nicely done!


----------



## Masked Jackal (Dec 16, 2009)

Some great stuff here, despite the lighting in the pics. I'd love to see some proper pictures.


----------



## Legiomortis (Jun 11, 2011)

Ok so my Defiler and Dreadnaught arrived today and since the defiler is going to have a shedload of conversion work I decided to just chill with a paintjob untill I looked closer at the Dread, god its beautiful but im gonna need to be on my best game to paint this one.

_Decided against the bolter and opted for the plasma cannon, will *nurgle* it up once the main paint layers are done before detailing._









_Dare you pick your nose with this claw?_









_Again props to forgeworld for some sexy detailing, gonna enjoy painting this as much as I did the Daemon Prince_









So let the fun commence k:

As before I know the shots arent perfect but since the wife drowned my camera in a glass of wine im having to wait untill next week to buy one.


----------



## Svartmetall (Jun 16, 2008)

Looking promising; his face is really reminding me of the cover of Voivod's thrash metal classic 'RRRÖÖÖAAARRR'...










...which is no bad thing at all


----------



## Legiomortis (Jun 11, 2011)

Ok gonna post these updates to the Dreadnaught before I chill for the night, managed to get the base coat down (again Knarloc green over black undercoat, then fill in all metallic spots (boltgun metal with drybrushed brown over it to *rust* effect it)
After that I took in any and all bone/flesh/rot areas by drybrushing first a layer of gretchen green then rotting flesh then adding bleached bone to any bone/horn parts before coating with skull white. 

A few minor washes of ogryn flesh have interspersed parts of the flesh on the powerclaw and inner rotted parts, all pustules are highlited with gretchen green.
Then for the plasma weapon I wanted a look that showed the weapon at full heat so I layered the coils with darksun/blood red then highlighted with yellow before drybrushing over with red again before washing with baal red, leaving the drybrushed edges next to the coils and fine lining green back over it just before the edge leaves a *superheated* look (I hope)

I know the pics arent great but untill friday im stuck with my HTC, theres still a -lot- of work to go on this fella, highlights for bone, washes for the flesh/metal etc.

Any c&c's welcome - enjoy.


----------



## NoiseMarine (Jun 8, 2008)

Only good ol' Papa Nurgle can give a tank the bubonic plague! Looking good.


----------



## Legiomortis (Jun 11, 2011)

Cheers mate, want to do more tonight but rather stop before I start making screw ups out of sheer frigging fatigue.

But before I go just a question thats been bugging me, your avatar, is that the *master* from fallout?


----------



## NoiseMarine (Jun 8, 2008)

Legiomortis said:


> Cheers mate, want to do more tonight but rather stop before I start making screw ups out of sheer frigging fatigue.
> 
> But before I go just a question thats been bugging me, your avatar, is that the *master* from fallout?


 Before I forget, have a reputation sandwich!

Indeed it is, Richard Grey himself! Always good to see another fan of the classics.


----------



## Firefighter X (Apr 21, 2010)

A fine start to your force. Nurgle was the other side of chaos I'd considered before settling on Khorne. I appreciate the painting and modelling opportunities your diety offers.

+rep for the return and the mighty nice work.

FFX


----------



## Legiomortis (Jun 11, 2011)

Thought i'd post an update on the dreadnaught since its really coming along now, still a lot of work to go, highlights and final wash etc.

Touched up the metal parts after expanding on the rust area with some drybrushing of calthan brown, the eyes I dabbed a spot of washed blood red in the sockets then immediately dabbed out with a dry brush to give the effect of the red outline, detailed other parts such as all rotten recesses and the top skeleton and nurgling. Powerclaw has had one more thin layer of rotten flesh with a wash on top before highlighting the pustules with gretchen.


All thats left after that is to hand mark all the maggots (gonna be a pain) paint the skulls on the base and add some grass, then finish the banner i've yet to add on.























































Final question for you guys, since the plasma cannon is only a standard chaos model (forgeworld only does a nurgle bolter and lascannon) should I nurgle it up using the same rot technique as the rhino or just damage it a little?


----------



## yanlou (Aug 17, 2008)

Try and follow how the damage and decay on the dread looks, so chipping away into the corners, and flat surface areas, adding pitting, and boils and such.


----------



## Legiomortis (Jun 11, 2011)

Added the banner onto the model, going to work on nurgling up the plasma cannon before I finalise detailing and washing so thought i'd throw some updates your way, enjoy.


----------



## Midge913 (Oct 21, 2010)

Loving the Dread man! Keep the Nurgly goodness coming!


----------



## Legiomortis (Jun 11, 2011)

I -think- i'm finished for now on the dread, may come back to touch up some freehand or highlights or if I decide on it - some greenstuff rot as I did on the rhino but with me having a bloody big conversion to work on my defiler it may have to do for now. Its not great or even up to scratch but it will suffice, hope you enjoy.


----------



## Legiomortis (Jun 11, 2011)

Defiler set up and base coated but needing some advice, any of you guys know where I could source some Necron gauss tubes or similar items, that or multiple oil barrels such as from the IG sprue that I used on the Rhino (see first page) I dont mind buying another but for just one oil barrel it seems a bit daft, same goes for the necrons, i'll buy a unit but if I can get a load of similar items then thats even better.

Right now im kind of stumped and just tinkering with the dread above in the meantime. 

Any advice would be appreciated.


----------



## yanlou (Aug 17, 2008)

Bitsandkits is your friend
http://www.bitsandkits.co.uk/fuel-tankoil-drum-p-978.html is your friend


----------



## Legiomortis (Jun 11, 2011)

You beauty, cheers +rep for you my good man:grin:


----------



## Rayvonicus (Apr 23, 2011)

Im loving what you have done with that greenstuff.
If i were you i would nurgle up that Plasma gun and give it some rust also.
deffo worthy of some rep.


----------



## Legiomortis (Jun 11, 2011)

Aye the more I look at the plasma gun the more it begs me for some rot (bloody forgeworld only giving me the option for two nugle weapons)

Cheers though, will have a go today and post some updates.


----------



## Zognutz (Jun 15, 2011)

what a grotesque army! [you can take that as a compliment, hehe]

The red plasma cell really compliments the miniature. I can imagine that the standard ice blue plasma cell wouldn't look as good... plus, I like the idea that even the ammunition is corrupted


----------



## Legiomortis (Jun 11, 2011)

Dilemma, which to work on next out of the two below -










You guys decide k:


----------



## Midge913 (Oct 21, 2010)

The defiler is looking right nasty! It gets my vote.


----------



## Legiomortis (Jun 11, 2011)

Ok got bored so base coated both the Defiler & Landraider, so before I crash for the night (nearly 1:30 am here) I thought i'd post up some quick pics of the models halfway through, all thats down atm is the base Knarloc green, base boltgun for metal parts and base gretchen green/rotting flesh for the nurgles rot.

All detailing, rust effects and neatening of areas (such as overlapped drybrushing on the raider for example) will get sorted tomorrow.


----------



## Midge913 (Oct 21, 2010)

Ooooooo love the spider legs on the back of the defiler. Looking great bud!


----------



## Dave T Hobbit (Dec 3, 2009)

The rent in the side of the Land Raider looks superb.

I am less sure about the gunk on the Las-cannon; the thickness and area make it look a little like a fur rug rather than decay.

I agree with Midge that the spider legs on the Defiler are a great touch.


----------



## Legiomortis (Jun 11, 2011)

I'll post up more pics on the raider this evening, but its not supposed to be decay but more a representation of a fleshy substance mired in Nurgles rot glooping/crawling (not sure best way to describe -how- it moves really ) over the hull/weapons as you could see on the original Rhino. The rust and decay will become part of the last highlights.

Thanks for the comments though, I hope when the flesh colours/washes are added it will look clearer.


----------



## Legiomortis (Jun 11, 2011)

Ok some updates on the Land Raider, still a -lot- more detailing to add, rust layering on the tracks the same way I did the Rhino is yet to be done and a little more battle damage before darkening the recesses at the end.

Hope this looks a little more defined than the basic version before - again I know its not up to standard compared to you guys but its my first army in 8 years and only my second week at it but I am appreciating all comms and crits as it helps in the long run.

Enjoy as there's more to come tomorrow.


----------



## elmir (Apr 14, 2011)

Drill out the heavy bolters when you still have the chance. It looks silly if you don't...

Other then that, keep up the good work. It's definatly starting to take shape


----------



## Legiomortis (Jun 11, 2011)

elmir said:


> Drill out the heavy bolters when you still have the chance. It looks silly if you don't...
> 
> Other then that, keep up the good work. It's definatly starting to take shape


Silly oversight, totally forgot about the bolters - been so fixated on the rest of the model, done anyway.

If I get time tonight might get more done and post an update, the missus is dragging me to watch some girly flick - yay me!uke:


----------



## Legiomortis (Jun 11, 2011)

Finished the Land Raider so posting the pics, next up will be the Defiler then the terminator squad and finally the Oblits (which i'm using the chaos demon prince models for - you will understand when I green stuff the models up :grin

Anyway its late now and im knackered so i'm done for the night, enjoy.














































_A few close ups_


----------



## Legiomortis (Jun 11, 2011)

Just a quick update, got the defiler based out now, so rusting/washes/highlights/details left and its on to my units again.










_My Plague Lords so far_









_Terminator squad using Death Guard conversions_









_My Typhus model, using Abbadons talon (only for show, not rules/points wise) the metal Typhus manreaper in one handed pose and Death Guard conversion parts on top of Termi captain armour_









C&C's quiet of late, I know my work is no where near decent tabletop standard but it -is- my first army and I dont mind criticism, I know how bad my work is anyhoo but any help appreciated.


----------



## Legiomortis (Jun 11, 2011)

Qick update for my next work on my Typhus model, a combination of terminator legs, death guard conversion from forgeworld, Typhus' manreaper and Abbadons power claw (the powerclaw isnt a weapon just for the fact it had the right look and pose for my nurgle lord)

Also on his back I greenstuffed a thin cloak and let it set overnight then added on patchwork skin pieces with frayed edges akin to Fabius Bile's cloak. I like the result but hope it shows up better once painted, again I know my conversion and painting isnt the best but i'm trying my best as a relative newb.

Added as the last two pics are my obliterators, now yes theyre chaos daemon princes, and yes theyre on bike bases but for these reasons.
a) I'm not a fan of the regular oblit models, and converting termies didnt seem right.
b) With the stances of the DP models termie bases were too small and dread bases way too big, plus it makes it simpler to line the oblits next to each other or in staggered formation on the tabletop.

The conversion is only just at the starter phase, as for now all i've done is swap the rear shoulder vents around and face them forward to give the appearence of cannons, I will then core out the cannon barrel and greenstuff in a more molded gun effect. More modifications will be added to the left hands and feet. At the end the faces will be covered with my spare masks from the defiler head sprue.

I hope this looks the part, i've had good feeback from my FLGS and the guys there but wanted to see what you guys think, enjoy.


----------



## Dave T Hobbit (Dec 3, 2009)

It is hard to tell how the cloak will look until it is painted; however, the idea is good.

The Obliterators are a brilliant idea; I would certainly have no objection to playing against them.


----------



## Legiomortis (Jun 11, 2011)

Looks like my work has fallen off the wayside, I know its not good or tabletop standard but c&c's would be appreciated.

Anyhoo heres an update with my termies and oblits, the termies are used with a combination of FW Death Guard coversion kits, greenstuff for the lightning claws and combi weapon (both have been fused with nurgles rot to further symbolise the terminators allegiance to papa nurgle)
The oblits are chaos daemon princes with the vents facing forward and swapped to symbolise morphable cannons, then I used IG sprues for the barrels and cut them in half before using green stuff to build the rot and decayed muscle/skin around the back and chest.
Each oblit will be modelled slightly different but will all have the nurgle icon on the chest and pustules in the mark of nurgle on shoulderpads to keep the theme running.

_termies base painted_









_almost finished, just need to touch up highlights/detail then base up the models_









_pics of the oblits, face mask from the defiler missing on the second model_






















































So hope you guys can give me feedback, my plog has been oddly quiet of late, again I know my work doesnt compare to others here (not even close ) but any c&c's welcome good or bad.


----------



## Legiomortis (Jun 11, 2011)

Any comms would be grateful, hell I dont mind if theyre scathing reviews, I just dont want to go any further if i'm making a bad mistake with what I have.


----------



## Midge913 (Oct 21, 2010)

It goes like that sometimes mate. Comments wax and wane for all of us so don't get discouraged. 

The termys are looking nice man. All I would suggest for them would be to add just a bit more highlighting to the very edges of the armor plates. 

The conversion work on the Oblits/DPs is awesome. Very nice idea for obliterators and they are very nurgly as stands. I look forward to seeing some paint on them. 

Keep up the good work!


----------



## elmir (Apr 14, 2011)

Not too much you can add really. It'll look nice and consistent when it's done. Only thing I can see in the last pictures, is that you left a mold line on the flamer of the DP. :s

Other then that, keep up the good work. You certainly are working really fast


----------



## Legiomortis (Jun 11, 2011)

Ahh crap good point on the flamer, I totally missed that. But cheers for the updates guys, its more just to get a feel as to whether i'm moving in the right direction since this is my first army.

Agreed on the highlights too, im just not that confident in my highlighting abilities, edge highlighting and such.

And now back to work - also got a pre heresy jetbike for a local gw store comp to get going yet :S

Will post some updates tonight hopefully.


----------



## Dave T Hobbit (Dec 3, 2009)

Very characterful.

I especially like the bubbles in the Obliterator's tank.


----------



## Legiomortis (Jun 11, 2011)

Just a quick update, the first oblit is almost finished and just wanted some advice on his looks, is the theme ok or does it need more work?














































Againapologies for the quality, pics are the best I can do with this HTC desire what with my camera being broken (by the wife)

There is still a lot of work left regards highlights being neatened up, rust work on the barrel and a varnish coat to wetten the rot in the barrel.


----------



## Midge913 (Oct 21, 2010)

I like the fleshy and diseased bits but the green parts really need some more definition. Some highlighting and shading would do wonders for them.


----------



## Dave T Hobbit (Dec 3, 2009)

You have done a good job of making areas look various dull dirty greens and metals; however, they all blend together hiding the detail. I think a contrasting colour on the cloth either in tone (such as lavender) or depth (such as a rich dark brown) would put the drab areas in context; alternatively some inflammation of the fleshy areas would make it pop.


----------



## The Sullen One (Nov 9, 2008)

Fantastic work mate, a lot great looking miniatures and conversions.


----------

